# Food Courts in Chiang Mai



## Serendipity2

I wonder if a list of cheap places to eat in Chiang Mai and their location might be a benefit to those visiting this site. While many expats live in Chiang Mai a lot more don't - they may be planning a move or perhaps just tourists. If we could make it a 'sticky' site with a location map of Chiang Mai that would be fabulous. 

There are a very few places I'm aware of. Galare Food Centre near the Night Bazaar west of Changklan Road is very good. It's a mini food court near a band shell with plenty of a tables and chairs. On occasion they would have evening dance demonstrations and concerts which is an added attraction. To eat at Galare Food Centre you buy and pay for your food in script. Whatever script you don't use can be exchanged. There is a variety of Indian, Muslim and Thai foods.

I'm sure there are other [cheap] places to graze in Chiang Mai - rather than frequenting the myriad often-overpriced restaurants. Any additional suggestions would be appreciated. 

Serendipity2


A GREAT place to graze in Chiang Mai is the food court on the fifth floor at the Emporium on Sukhumvit Soi 24. The food in the Thai section is outstanding and cheap. There's a pretty reasonable sushi place called Uta Andon on the third floor as well.


----------



## blue eyes

That is a great idea.We are still,or should I say me searching for our permanent home.The wife would like it tobe Korat so that is on the list.The areas of Chaing Mia,Chanthaburi,Korat,Ubon Ratchanthani and Udon Thani are also.So as we travel and stay from time to time in these areas it is nice to have cheap but good places to eat at.


----------



## Guest

There's a similar set-up to the Kalare you mentioned (buy vouchers at entry, then select dishes/type of cuisine from a selection of vendors) near the cinema on the top floor of the Airport Plaza shopping mall. 

Doesn't cater so much for foreigners, so working out what the dishes are can be a bit difficult - most are named in Thai only. 

Otherwise there are innumerable ultra cheap Thai restaurants, and street vendors, all over. Pick a popular one, and you should be ok... the biggest problem, for those who prefer not to have the roof of the mouth go up in smoke, is persuading them that 'mai paet' means considerably less than half a dozen chillies per portion...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> There's a similar set-up to the Kalare you mentioned (buy vouchers at entry, then select dishes/type of cuisine from a selection of vendors) near the cinema on the top floor of the Airport Plaza shopping mall.
> 
> Doesn't cater so much for foreigners, so working out what the dishes are can be a bit difficult - most are named in Thai only.
> 
> Otherwise there are innumerable ultra cheap Thai restaurants, and street vendors, all over. Pick a popular one, and you should be ok... the biggest problem, for those who prefer not to have the roof of the mouth go up in smoke, is persuading them that 'mai paet' means considerably less than half a dozen chillies per portion...



frogblogger,

Can't remember seeing that many street vendors in Chiang Mai. I would think the best places would be where they're clustered together so you have a selection. There are also many Thai restuarants but most I can't read the menu so it's nice to take a peek at the food they're cooking and the more people in the restaurant the better since they don't like to poison their own! 

Central Airport Plaza is supposed to have two food courts - one in the basement and one on the fourth floor. I've not been to Central Airport Plaza but I think it's inside the moat area of the old city. I don't think it existed in early 2003 but may have. 

If they ask me how hot I usually say nitnoy chili! Sometimes it works and others I think they like farangs gasping for a glass of water! It's a good idea to have a bottle of water real handy - just in case.

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Don't know about before but street vendors can be found much all over these days. Plus little restaurants with very low prices. There's a major cluster of street vendors on the main road out heading towards the airport, close to the Old Chiangmai Cultural Center.

There's another one by the market, name escapes me, about halfway along the southern side of the moat.

The Airport Plaza mall is way out on the Super Highway, just before you get to the airport. Not within walking distance of the town centre, that's for sure. It's a 80-100 baht tuk-tuk ride to get there. Yes there is a food court in the basement too, come to think of it.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Don't know about before but street vendors can be found much all over these days. Plus little restaurants with very low prices. There's a major cluster of street vendors on the main road out heading towards the airport, close to the Old Chiangmai Cultural Center.
> 
> There's another one by the market, name escapes me, about halfway along the southern side of the moat.
> 
> The Airport Plaza mall is way out on the Super Highway, just before you get to the airport. Not within walking distance of the town centre, that's for sure. It's a 80-100 baht tuk-tuk ride to get there. Yes there is a food court in the basement too, come to think of it.



frogblogger,

I think I misspoke. The one I was talking about is called Central Airport Plaza and its very much [if the map is correct] inside the old town. Here's the URL for the map. Long enough isn't it! 

Google Maps

Here's a bit of a write up....

Comment: Hosting two food courts; one is on the basement floor of the northern Thai/Lanna shopping section. You will find a large range of genuine northern Thai dishes, desserts and drinks. The other is on the 4th floor in front of Major Cineplex movie theatre, serving a more rounded array of the usual Thai dishes. Some Thais seem to think this is a place to drink massive mounts of beer, personally I can think of better places than a food court; whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## Serendipity2

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> I think I misspoke. The one I was talking about is called Central Airport Plaza and its very much [if the map is correct] inside the old town. Here's the URL for the map. Long enough isn't it!
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Here's a bit of a write up....
> 
> Comment: Hosting two food courts; one is on the basement floor of the northern Thai/Lanna shopping section. You will find a large range of genuine northern Thai dishes, desserts and drinks. The other is on the 4th floor in front of Major Cineplex movie theatre, serving a more rounded array of the usual Thai dishes.
> 
> [Some Thais seem to think this is a place to drink massive mounts of beer, personally I can think of better places than a food court; whatever rocks your boat.


]


Somehow I snagged the last couple of sentences from your prior post! :/


----------



## Guest

Don't know what that map's supposed to show, but it's certainly not the enormous Central Airport Plaza! Inside the moat there's nothing much modern, certainly not a huge shopping mall. That map needs retitling!

As I said, the Airport Plaza is out on the Super Highway, where it is crossed by the Thipanet road, before you get to the airport. I was living about a 5 minute walk away until last month.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Don't know what that map's supposed to show, but it's certainly not the enormous Central Airport Plaza! Inside the moat there's nothing much modern, certainly not a huge shopping mall. That map needs retitling!
> 
> As I said, the Airport Plaza is out on the Super Highway, where it is crossed by the Thipanet road, before you get to the airport. I was living about a 5 minute walk away until last month.



I was hoping the "Central Airport Plaza" would not be out near the airport but inside the city - drats! That's a long way to go for lunch or dinner unless you have a car. Pretty pointless to spend $2 or so for transport r/t. Back to the laundry!


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> There's a similar set-up to the Kalare you mentioned (buy vouchers at entry, then select dishes/type of cuisine from a selection of vendors) near the cinema on the top floor of the Airport Plaza shopping mall.
> 
> Doesn't cater so much for foreigners, so working out what the dishes are can be a bit difficult - most are named in Thai only.
> 
> Otherwise there are innumerable ultra cheap Thai restaurants, and street vendors, all over. Pick a popular one, and you should be ok... the biggest problem, for those who prefer not to have the roof of the mouth go up in smoke, is persuading them that 'mai paet' means considerably less than half a dozen chillies per portion...



frogblogger,

I note you've referred to the food court near the Night Bazaar as 'Kalare' and I've been calling it 'Galare'. They use both names on the Internet - as well as a third name, 'Gallare'. 

There is another food court at Anusarn market located at the south end of the Night Bazaar along Changklan Road. It has restaurants as well as food stalls. A third area for food stalls is Sompet Market on Moon Muang Road just a bit north of Thapae Gate).


----------



## Guest

Trying to picture the food court at Anusarn - yes there are lots of restaurants with places to sit outside, but it doesn't function along the same lines as the others mentioned (voucher system, no cash, etc).

Spent a lot of time in the Anusarn, but not so much eating as at the outside foot massage place near the entrance, really excellent masseuses and masseurs!

As for the name for the other place along Chang Klan, I only referred to it as the 'Kalare' because that's what's written above the entrance


----------

